# new 10 gallon tank



## Mooky (Jun 5, 2011)

I decided to have an aquarium again...I have a new 10 gal. tank and gonna go with guppies and neons like I had before..just wondered how many guppies to start with??? I'll wait a while before I read to wait and add neons later once tank is cycled..the tank is setup and been running since yesterday evening..
When I get my fish, what else would go with guppies? How many neons should I eventually get? Also, I used to have the light on my old guppy tanks for 8 or 12 hrs a day...don't remember which...the new tank I have has LED lights..normal for day and a blue light for night..would it be ok to leave the blue light on all night or should I turn it off say, when I go to bed?? Any other suggestions besides guppies?? Thanks in advance for the help...Been a while since I had a tank..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

If you are going to use fish to start the nitrogen cycle, then I would suggest no more than 2-3 male guppies to start with. Neons are not good to cycle a tank with.


----------



## Mooky (Jun 5, 2011)

I started off with neons and guppies before and the neons lived a long time...I was surprised...so not a good idea to have any female guppies yet? What else besides neons are compatible with guppies? how long is cycle?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Last thing you want in that small of a tank is having to deal with babies. Better to not get any females at all. Guppies get along with any other community fish.


----------



## Mooky (Jun 5, 2011)

I had females before and had no problems....thinking about getting a Hi Fin Platy to go with the guppies..how many platy's and guppies should I have in my tank and how many of each to start with...I was thinking a cpl. of the Hi Fin Platy and 3 or 4 guppies...


----------

